# Bug ID, found in bean beetle culture



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen bean beetle larvae, and they didn't look like this, but maybe those were just young ones. Could this be an older bean beetle larva that left it's bean for some reason or something else? I found two of these in one of my bean beetle cultures, any ideas?



















Thanks in advance,


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a caterpillar


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I did some searching and I'm thinking this could be _Anthrenus flavipes_? Which would make sense since I found it on the cloth/filter portion of the container lid.

Also looks similar to _Trogoderma granarium_ larva.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't find my book, as if I needed it I know the name I have them in my cricket colony.

Starts w/ an '"r". The larvae are black and hairy turns to a beetle, they use them as and alternative for defleshing bone. Interesting I can remember that but that simple name escapes me for the moment, of course as soon as I decide to place a quote.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

{slams head on desk]
Dermestid


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

dermestids are nastly little buggers. We catch them on insect monitors all the time, feeding on the unfortunate souls that have fallen into the gooey trap. Fortunately, the dermestids fall victim as well. can't be having beetles feasting on national artifacts!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just to clarify, the larva in the picture was a larva, not a shed skin. Is there anyway I can find out what species this is or do I need to find an adult for that?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know if there is a key to dermestid larvae. Most likely you will need an adult to ID to species. You could try contacting someone at Cornell University (or any other entomology department) and see if they could ID it for you. If you can locate an adult, I might be able to help you, but larvae aren't generally good for identification.

James


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks James. Hopefully I won't find an adult for you to ID.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

They are not nasty i keep em!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mike,

Isn't that a larval beetle....the kind that often hitch-hikes in with large boxes of commercially raised crickets....sorry....Crix?


Just be glad it wasn't this nasty customer....

Horsehair Worms


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I kept the larva in a container until it morphed into an adult and met with James to ID it (he is an entomologist). Actually, I showed it to him at the same MADS meeting when I met you. It turned out to be an _Anthrenus sp._ , one of the "carpet beetles" . I euthanized it and have not encountered any more since.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it was a varied carpet beetle. The can be hell to get rid of if you have a large infestation, but usually they won't get to this point. They are commonly found outdoors and I frequently find them in peoples window seals. Whenever I do encounter them, I inform the client what they are and to keep a close eye for an increase in numbers.


----------

